# Tournament sponsorship offered.



## Hendrik (Aug 18, 2008)

In exchange for publicity we offer solid teak fish carvings like pictured below.

It may not show but please note that some of these are up to 5 ft long or tall and would make a very exclusive prize for 1st place winners.



Please pm me or email me at [email protected]



I understand that this might not be the right forum for this topic and I apologize for people who are offended by it.



However, with the current weather I guess a picture of a wooden fish is better than no pic at all, lol.



Thanks,

Hendrik


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

Very nice carvings!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Excellent work. You need to get in contact with either the Mobile Big Game Fishing Club or Pensacola Big Game Fishing Club. Pretty sure someone would love to have one of these as part of a prize package.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

holy crap!! Those are BA!!! Wow, thats some talent right there.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm sure the Emerald Coast Redfish Club would love to speak with you!!! I'm sure Jimmy or Curtis will see your post and reply. We have 10 tourneys a year from Panama City to Pensacola. You can check out our website at WWW.Theredfishclub.com

Beautiful work!!!!!!


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

"In exchange for publicity we offer solid teak fish carvings like pictured below.

It may not show but please note that some of these are up to 5 ft long or tall and would make a very exclusive prize for 1st place winners." 







Pirates of Lost Treasure sponsor the "Trolling for Booty" Tournament which benefits out charity "Secret Santa" and I would be very interested in speaking with you. PM me, I am on the tournament committee.


----------

